# Avatar - In Theaters - Box Office Review



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3424&w=l[/img]
*
Title: Avatar
Starring: Sam Worthington, Sigourney Weaver, Zoe Saldana, Giovanni Ribisi, Stephen Lang, Joel Moore
Directed by: James Cameron
Written by: James Cameron
Studio:Fox
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 162 min
Release Date: December 18, 2009
*

*Movie* :4.5stars:

Avatar is arguably the most hyped, and now most successful movie ever created. The brainchild of James Cameron, Avatar was nearly 5 years in the making though the script was written as early as 1994. The film begins soaring above a rainforest – Jake Sully (Sam Worthington) is dreaming while in cryostatic suspension on his way to Pandora, a moon of another planet approximately 4 light years from earth. Pandora is covered almost entirely by rainforest and is populated by a ten foot tall humanoid species called the Na’vi. Through a series of flashbacks we learn that Jake is a paraplegic, injured during his military service. Jake’s identical twin brother, a scientist, was selected for an expedition to Pandora to “drive” an avatar, a genetically engineered hybrid of Na’vi and human DNA. When Jake’s brother is murdered, representatives of the corporation sponsoring the expedition contact Jake – his genetic similarity to his brother will allow him to take his place as an avatar driver.


After a shuttle takes him to the surface of Pandora, Jake dons his oxygen mask. Humans are unable to breath Pandora's atmosphere but are unaffected by the weather otherwise. The officer in charge of military affairs on Pandora, Colonel Quaritch, is warning new arrivals that life on Pandora is harsh, that those who do not “cultivate a strong mental attitude” will not survive.


Jake is then introduced to Norm Spellman, also a scientist and avatar driver, Norm takes Jake to the science lab where he sees his avatar for the first time. Approximately 10 feet tall, the avatar is blue skinned with flecks of silver on his skin and has a long tail. Jake is surprised to find out the avatar looks like he and his brother, Norm explains this is a result of the human DNA he and his avatar share.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3417&w=l[/img]



We are then introduced to Dr. Grace Augustine (Sigourney Weaver) who greets Norm cordially and then proceeds to lash out at Jake – making it plain she does not want him on Pandora. The following morning Jake is taken to enter his avatar body for the first time. He awakens on a medical bed as human technicians check his avatar bodies’ stimulus response and motor skills. Jake wiggles his toes – ecstatic that he can feel his legs once more. He climbs from the bed, tears the monitoring leads from his new body and staggers outside into the compound before breaking into a sprint, exhilarated at his ability to run once more. Later Jake must meet with Colonel Quaritch who asks Jake to be his operative – to gather intel on the Na’vi during his missions in the event military action is one day required. In return Quaritch will see to it that Jake undergoes the costly medical procedure to repair his spine upon his return to Earth.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3418&w=l[/img]During Jake’s first mission in his avatar body he is attacked by a large predator called a Thanator, as he attempts to escape Jake is separated from Grace and Norm. Jake finds himself alone as the light fades with a large pack of predatory dog-like animals stalking him. The creatures attack Jake relentlessly, just before Jake is injured a female Na’vi emerges from the jungle, dispatching the creatures and sending them scampering into the forest. After he follows her, Jake is able to learn her name is Neytiri, and that she is angry with him for forcing her to kill the animals. As Neytiri runs through the bioluminescent forest, Jake attempts to follow – Neytiri is about to force Jake to let her leave when a cloud of glowing jellyfish like creatures surround Jake’s body. These creatures are the seeds of Eywa, the great tree and deity of the Na’vi.


Neytiri interprets this as an omen and decides to take Jake with her to Home Tree. On their way to Home Tree Jake is captured by a war party of Neytiri’s people and is dragged back to the village. Neytiri’s mother (the seer of the village) will decide if Jake is allowed to live. Jake requests to learn about the ways of the Na’vi and after consideration of his request she allows Jake to live – and decides that he must learn the ways of the Na’vi under Neytiri’s tutelage. 

Much of the middle of the film centers around Jake’s training – his journey towards understanding the Na’vi people and how they live. During this Jake begins to respect the Na’vi and to fall in love with Neytiri. Inevitably, the human forces on Pandora are unable to mine their precious unobtanium without the Na'vi relocating. Jake is faced with the prospect of alienating both the Na’vi for his unwitting betrayal, and his human superiors through his desire to redeem himself with Neytiri.



*Rating*

Avatar has a PG-13 rating for violence and some profanity. Overall the profanity is not terrible in this film, while there is some scanty clothing it is not portrayed as sexual.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3419&w=l[/img]
*Video* :5stars:

At the time of my writing this I have seen Avatar five times, each time in a different theater. Two of these showings were in IMAX3D, one was a RealD 3D presentation in a brand new theater equipped with 4k projection, and two were 2D presentations. 


Avatar brings a revolutionary level of 3D to commercial cinema – seeing this movie in 3D was the first time I have enjoyed the 3D presentation more than the 2D presentation. The Avatar experience is about immersion and escapism, 3D only serves to improve this experience. In scenes with holographic interfaces the data literally appears to float around your face. At a later point in the film there is a scene where ash falls from the sky – each fleck of ash floats down throughout the theater in front of you. No 3D presentation has ever managed to convey the depth of field Avatar does without seeming gimmicky. 3D is used exclusively to help tell the story and immerse the viewer in Avatar – and the result is a magnificent theatrical experience.

In the 2D presentation of the film it is obvious that Avatar is gorgeous regardless of the medium. Fine detail, color saturation and contrast are all superb. Having seen Avatar in 3D first I did find the 2D experience somewhat lacking – nonetheless it is a testament to how well done the 3D is that I actually preferred it.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3421&w=l[/img]
In a theater of sufficient quality Avatar is an unmatched cinematic experience – lush colors, perfectly resolved fine detail and 3D immersion combine to create the most memorable and immersive movie going experience I have ever enjoyed. The film is a visual tour-de force from start to finish with eye candy galore. Cameron focuses primarily on the beauty of the Pandoran jungle, however there are a fair number of night scenes that are even more memorable due to the impeccably rendered bioluminescent creatures and plant life of Pandora. 


Avatar was shot completely in digital - primarily on Sony CineAlta F-23 cameras – known for their wide color gamut and impressive performance. Cameron brought a greal deal of proprietary new technology to the production to assist in creating the best 3D experience possible and he has succeeded admirably. 


*Audio* :5stars:

While on Christmas vacation I was lucky enough to go see Avatar in a brand new auditorium with a superb sound system. Unlike some of the theaters I had seen Avatar in, this auditorium had properly balanced surrounds and fronts. Scenes where the human gunships are flying past give the surrounds an exceptional workout. Bass digs extremely deep in many scenes and while prodigious does not overwhelm the overall sound. James Horner’s score is well matched to Avatar’s story and the emotional undertones of the movie though not groundbreaking like the movie itself. Like the visual experience – the audio in Avatar will not leave you wanting.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3420&w=l[/img]
*Overall* :5stars:

Avatar is a monumental achievement in film making from a technical standpoint, it is the first film to use 3D to its maximum potential and in the process Cameron and his team have pioneered several new technologies. While the story in Avatar is “contrived and recycled” in the words of many critics, I chose to watch this movie without preconceptions. If you allow yourself to enjoy the experience that is avatar without dissecting the plot as you watch, I think you will be marvelously entertained. Avatar is an emotional and engaging film in many ways because you as the viewer feel so immersed in each scene. The cast of Avatar does a wonderful job – with Sam Worthington once again proving that he is capable of a nuanced and believable performance regardless of how he is cast. Avatar now holds the title of most successful film of all time, with over 1.8 billion dollars in the worldwide box office to date. While the story may not quite measure up to the spectacle – the spectacle is something special to behold.

Whether you go see Avatar for the eye-candy or the audio, the story or the cinematography, one thing is guaranteed – love it or hate it, Avatar is a movie you just have to see.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: In Theaters: Avatar*

Excellent review!

This is one I can hardly wait for on Blu-ray... :hissyfit:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: In Theaters: Avatar*

Great job Dave, of course now I'll have to go see it again. :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: In Theaters: Avatar*

I definitely can't wait to get this one on Blu-ray either! Also, I really hate seeing the "From the Director of 'Titanic'." Even though Titanic was successful, and even though I did enjoy it enough, I think that association is not valid. Cameron's work aside from Titanic really stands on its own...


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: In Theaters: Avatar*

AWESOME movie, and a good review to boot 

I've seen it in IMAX two times- once 3 weeks after opening, and once 5 weeks after opening. Even at 5 weeks out and arriving 15 minutes early, I was stuck in one of the last available seats at an unfortunate 10 feet from the screen (neck cramp, anyone??) so make sure if you're going to the theater, you get there early! This thing is a sales phenomenon like I've never seen before, for good reason, and I A) can't wait to have it for myself, and B) can't wait to see the new breed of movies that will inevitably follow through after a spectacle like this


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: In Theaters: Avatar*



Sonnie said:


> Excellent review!
> 
> This is one I can hardly wait for on Blu-ray... :hissyfit:


I'm in agreement even though i haven't seen the film :whistling: I tend to avoid things until they are on general release via Blu Ray, after all i'm less likely to be getting depressed waiting for the disc to be available 


Jon Liu said:


> I definitely can't wait to get this one on Blu-ray either! Also, I really hate seeing the "From the Director of 'Titanic'." Even though Titanic was successful, and even though I did enjoy it enough, I think that association is not valid. Cameron's work aside from Titanic really stands on its own...


Yep, if it had said "from the director of Terminator" i'd be a lot happier :T

I think they probably picked Titanic simply because it was possibly (i'm not sure) the previous highest grossing film at the box office, not really my cup of tea though.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

If this Blu-Ray doesn't get a reference transfer I think it would be a tradgedy.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw a story today that Avatar passed the 2 BILLION mark. I would like to know what James Cameron's cut was from this movie? Has anybody seen anything. I never really hear much on how much directors make, just actors. But for a movie that has grossed over 2 billion dollars, I'm sure he made quite a bit.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I have to say that this is the first film in quite a while to actually get me out of my home theater and into a real theater. And it was definitely worth it. I also hope this motivates Hollywood to do more good movies and I'm really hoping that it inspires Peter Jackson to make sure that the Hobbit really stands out now that there's a yardstick to measure it by.

Bob


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yes, I agree! And I really hope hollywood learns that 90 minutes is much too short for a good movie! lol

For the right character development, and a great storyline, I think a movie must be atleast 120 minutes. Unless it's a slapstick comedy, then 90 min. is all right.

Speaking of Peter Jackson, do you know if he is still on board for making a Halo movie? I remember rumors of Halo becoming a movie, and I REALLY wish they would make one. The story throughout the games is just epic. Just wondering.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

As of July 24, 2009 Peter Jackson said in an interview:



> What other projects will Wingnut Interactive be involved in? Is the Halo project you were working on still happening?
> 
> We're still figuring that out right now. That Halo project is no longer happening, it sort of collapsed when the movie didn't end up happening.


You can read the complete interview here:

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/24/peter-jackson-tells-joystiq-about-the-halo-movie-video-games/

And I cannot agree more regarding short movies. 

Bob


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> If this Blu-Ray doesn't get a reference transfer I think it would be a tradgedy.


Oh i'm sure it'll be be something to behold. After all if both the Transformers films came out so well on blu ray i'd expect a box office money maker to be at least as good 


Bob_99 said:


> I have to say that this is the first film in quite a while to actually get me out of my home theater and into a real theater. And it was definitely worth it. I also hope this motivates Hollywood to do more good movies and I'm really hoping that it inspires Peter Jackson to make sure that the Hobbit really stands out now that there's a yardstick to measure it by.
> 
> Bob


Now you mention "The Hobbit" i'm hoping for big things from the blu ray releases of the LOTR trilogy on blu ray. I'll be honest & say that i was astounded by the picture quality of the DVDs considering the length of each film  Bring on the blu ray.....

Bests, Mark.


----------



## sgate20000 (Feb 7, 2010)

I might be the only one in the world who has yet to see Avatar... Is it really that good? :crying:

KF


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't guarantee you'll love it - but I can tell you that you need to see it.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> I can't guarantee you'll love it - but I can tell you that you need to see it.


It is very much that good! At least good enough to gross more than 29 countries' GDP, be the top grossing movie of all time, and stay on top for 6 straight weeks. However, I do not see how "Dear John" beat this out this week? Out of all movies, I guess all the girlfriends that were forced to go by their man to see Avatar for 3 straight weeks made them go to the movie of their choice! lol

But seriously, it is one amazing movie, especially 3D.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Or was it on top for 7 straight weeks? Either way...


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

All the hype over this movie has made me not want to go watch it. 

I heard from a guy at work that it is a rip off of Dances with Wolves, just with 3D.

Anybody agree with that?

I'll have to wait for the Bluray to make my judgement I guess..


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would go see it in 3D while you have the chance. The attention to detail in this movie is spectacular! The environment alone is worth it, especially in 3D. 

And then watching the 22 minute making of (I think its on youtube now) really gives you an appreciation for how the movie was created. Just amazing! Because the assumption is that a lot of the characters are animated, however their facial expressions, muscle movement, and actions are all done by the actors.

Then the filming equipment they used, and even invented is mind blowing.

This movie is TRULY worth seeing in theaters, and especially 3D. And shoot the movie will probably be in some theaters even after it's out on DVD/Blu Ray! So I'd say you have time to see it.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Rip off of Dances with Wolves? Mmmm, well the similarities are there, but what story hasn't been told in one way, shape, or form yet? To me, it's not what the story is about, it's how the story was told and 'Avatar' tells the "Dances with Wolves" story more enjoyably. If you go into it just saying "It's going to be a rip off of Dances With Wolves," then that's likely all you're going to get from it - a rip-off.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Have seen it twice now and it was just as exciting the 2nd time around. Although I liked the sound better in the smaller local IMAX than the stadium version. Only preconceived notion I had going in was that I always enjoy Cameron's movies. Sure the story has been told a few times but nothing like this!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fair enough. Some people like the same burger with a different shiny package and some people don't like paying more for the same old burger with the shiny package.

I guess I'll have to wait to see it when it comes out to judge. It looks neat, I just don't see how you're going to "revolutionize and totally change" movie going when it's the same old story. Maybe he did though and I'll be the last one to figure it out. lol We'll see.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the revolution is more related to technical aspects of film-making rather than story telling.


----------

